# Scroll Saw?



## Scinzon (Apr 29, 2015)

I want to buy a Scroll Saw for my "workshop".

I am most probably going to use it A LOT and each session might be more than 30+ minutes.

I need something that will be able to cut thick wood like 1 inch / 24mm (at least) Oak with variable speed.

Noise is important because I live in an apartment building and I might be able to get away with some noise from my Mitre Saw and Angle Grinder but I will not get away with a Scroll Saw scrolling all day long. :laughing:

What are your opinions about blades? Plain blades or pinned blades?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBCdGKTaQms&feature=gp-n-y&google_comment_id=z12nsdtabpjjfhu1z23ugfgomwvfcf5dc



As for the blades, unpinned would be my choice. They are generally available in a wider variety of sizes as apposed to pined blades that are generally a thicker blade for thicker stock.


----------



## Scinzon (Apr 29, 2015)

A great informative video, I watched every second. Thanks!

Now I know that I should stay the Hell away from pinned blade saws!!!


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

I bought the DeWalt DW788, and couldn't be happier. It'll cut 2x boards, under protest of course, but 1" is no sweat. I use it often, I love it. 

If you get one, try to find a series 1 (says "made in Canada, not Taiwan), some guys have reported problems with the series 2. I'm not sure if the problems are still found in the brand new saws, or even what they are, but that's the rumor going around.

BTW, mine is very quiet. Only noise really is the blade on the wood, but you can't help that.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Spend the money on Excalibur 16 or 21. I have the 21 inch and it is awesome. The croll head tilts instead of the table if you want to do bevels.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I have a Hegner 21 VS that I stole for $400. It is a sweet running machine.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Scroll sawing is another great facet of woodworking, & can be very unique in its application! After looking at almost every make/model available at the time, I found a RBI Hawk G426 scrollsaw which has served me well. Get out, look, feel, and hopefully try is IMO one of the best ways to find what fits YOUR needs! Most of the higher end/priced units use unpinned blades and are much quieter than the lesser models. Enjoy your new "hobby", and be safe.


----------



## Scinzon (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions!

I do like the Excalibur but its price is just out of my budget. It is 1000-something € including VAT ( :furious: ) and shipping will cost about an extra 60. I checked their website and they do not have a local importer.

Maybe I will go with the DeWalt because they have a local importer and they can sent it to retailers in my neighborhood.

First I will try to check if I can find any good used Scroll Saw from a professional woodworker who retires. (Most probably I will not, but it is worth a try... :laughing: )

I cannot really test tools in the big shops, most big shops do not have them displayed anyway and testing the tool is not something common. My guess is that they do not even have the displayed tools plugged in and that there are not any sockets nearby.
Maybe professional tool stores allow it, but I cannot buy from there because they sell with invoice instead of receipt.
Also I cannot even test tools in workshops of professional woodworkers because if I have an accident they will go in prison for letting me use their tools, so they just do not risk it.
Crazy "law" stuff, don't ask...


----------



## Scinzon (Apr 29, 2015)

The local DeWalt distributor does not import the DW788. I bet they do not even know what it is.

So:

Plan A: Contact DeWalt and try to work something out that will not cost me too much.

Plan B: Ask fellow woodworkers at woodworkingtalk.com to suggest me another Scroll Saw. (_Well, I am kindly asking you!_)


P.S

Can anyone confirm if the newer DW788s still have issues?


----------



## Scinzon (Apr 29, 2015)

*Ex-21 vs ex-30*

Excalibur is pretty much the only quality option for me at the moment, and I do wonder, or more precisely Kenbo's video makes me wonder if the EX-30 is worth not really the extra money, but the extra space it will take.

What can you do with a 30 inch table that you cannot do with a 21 inch table and with just the saw's table and no side supports?

To me the 30 inch table just looks like a waste of space without side support tables at the same level as the saw's table to support bigger work pieces (and the video more or less says thus). But Kenbo does not use side support tables in the video...

So, are there any projects that actually can be made with no side tables and require a Scroll Saw that looks like a Dreadnaught? 
Cutting model Dreadnaughts maybe?


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

You can do about anything on any size table with a spiral cut blade. The size of the table is important for stability and if you do not use a spiral blade.

I have an EX 21 and it suits my needs. I use both types of blades depending on what I am doing.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I've considered buying some blades from this place but keep forgetting. I also believe he sells thru Ebay as well.

http://www.sloanswoodshop.com/scroll_saw_blades.htm

I've got the Dewalt scroll saw but don't use it enough to warrant upgrading or even considering it. You might check your local Craigslist or paper for a good used unit as many are purchased as that "cool tool" but gets moved around the garage more than actually used. I think here there is a Dewalt 788 for $250. You might find something local that looks worth the money asked


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

Scinzon - the 30 inch vs the 21 inch has nothing to do with side tables you mention. The 21 inch or 30 inch refers to the depth from the blade to the throat of the machine. That limits you to the size of the work you can do as you have to spin your work around on the table.

I own the older Dewalt and I'm happy with it. I use it fairly often to enhance some of my builds. But in your situation - I would wait and save my money to purchase the Excalibur. It is a superior machine and since scrolling is going to be your focus - save your money and buy the best scroll saw you can. I understand budgeting, but your buying a machine that will serve you many years - go for the best!


----------



## Scinzon (Apr 29, 2015)

Excuse me if I make no sense. I cannot even say these things in my native, so thank you very much for trying to help. Really appreciate it!

I am pro-overkill, and I naturally like getting the best tool, especially when I am serious about it.

The way I think about it:
21 inch, 30 inch, whatever-inch, is what you have in front of you. But nothing except the saw's table will support a larger piece like a 40x40inch scroll saw portrait, so you need tables at least in right and left, much like you do with a Mitre Saw.
With a 21 inch saw you can cut the double which is 42 inches, so you can also cut this portrait on a 21 inch saw by using again support tables so that it will not break.

The 30 inch saw will cut the double which is 60 inches. Let us say that we are going to cut a 40 inch door decoration which is mirrored and symmetrical.
We can cut that on the 30 inch saw's table with spirals and most of the piece will be supported by the saw's table all the time, but we could also stack-cut two 20 inch pieces if thickness is less 1 inch or less or even split it into two separate pieces if thickness is more than 1 inch thick.

So a large 30 inch saw in my opinion will be useful for:

1. Making large portraits (or similar art) very often.
2. Cutting long and thick pieces without splinting them.
3. Making long fine cuts without spiral blades.
And for cutting model ships.


----------



## Scinzon (Apr 29, 2015)

Apparently I cannot buy the Excalibur because the government does not allow it...

Anyway, this is the only only good Scroll saw that I found and for the moment I am "allowed" to buy:
http://shop.prox-tech.com/c/bench-top-units-and-related-accessories_scroll-saw-dsh-e

Anyone has any experience with the Proxxon DSH/E?


Lidl has Scroll Saws too, but my Uncle who is a professional woodworker was given one and says that it is just trash and does not worth the 100$ they ask for it.


----------



## dahlbie71 (Jan 17, 2019)

Hi. Can you help me? I'm wondering what kind # of scroll saw blade to use for cutting 1 1/2" books? Thank you.

Mike


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

dahlbie71 said:


> Hi. Can you help me? I'm wondering what kind # of scroll saw blade to use for cutting 1 1/2" books? Thank you.
> 
> Mike



I'm not really a scroll saw guy myself but one and a half Freedom Units (Inches) seems a bit thick for a scroll saw. By books are you talking about an actual paper book? That's a rather unusual thing to be cutting on a scroll saw, what's your project may I ask?
-T


----------



## Larry42 (Jan 10, 2014)

"I cannot buy the Excalibur because the government does not allow it." Stupid question: Why?

I've seen really nice Japanese scroll saws that auto clamp the blade under the table. Super quick to change blades or put it through another hole. The profession level saws that have an arm mounted drill seem like something a person making a living with it would want.


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

dahlbie71 said:


> Hi. Can you help me? I'm wondering what kind # of scroll saw blade to use for cutting 1 1/2" books? Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Mike




I guess not many of us have tried hollowing out a book with a scroll saw. In general, when cutting wood, a thick piece with few tight corners would suggest a #12 blade.

Can’t give a recommendation on the tooth pattern for the smoothest cut in paper because I’ve never tried.


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## canarywood1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Scinzon said:


> Apparently I cannot buy the Excalibur because the government does not allow it...
> 
> Anyway, this is the only only good Scroll saw that I found and for the moment I am "allowed" to buy:
> http://shop.prox-tech.com/c/bench-top-units-and-related-accessories_scroll-saw-dsh-e
> ...




On what part of the planet do you live that they don't allow all these saws????


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Larry42 said:


> "I cannot buy the Excalibur because the government does not allow it." Stupid question: Why?
> 
> I've seen really nice Japanese scroll saws that auto clamp the blade under the table. Super quick to change blades or put it through another hole. The profession level saws that have an arm mounted drill seem like something a person making a living with it would want.



I'm not so sure about your government not allowing the saw (that seems a little odd to me) but either way, you wouldn't be able to get one if you tried unless you purchased it second hand due to the fact that they are no longer in production. The rights and design of these saws has been sold to King tools and they are now manufacturing the saw under the name of Excelsior. They are manufacturing the saw with the same specifications as the Excalibur but I have been speaking to my General International Rep and he couldn't confirm the quality control of these units. I do know of one person that owns one and thus far (about a year now) he has been happy with it.


----------



## CharleyL (Jan 13, 2019)

www.scrollsawvillage.com is a forum dedicated to scroll sawing. There is an awesome amount of scroll saw talent over there. Just thought all of you might be interested. Yes, I'm a member there too.

Charley


----------



## Mark Jones Ozark (Feb 26, 2019)

I never really liked using scroll saws until I started using the dewalt. Its a good saw. Fun to use and it works very very well. 
Attached a picture of some Ranger Derby Cars we make. These are out of 2" thick Cedar. I cut oak hinges as well with this saw. Works very well. When I use another scroll saw they leave me lacking. This saw is the saw!



bestcircularsawrevie said:


> Can anyone recommend me the best broker from the list mentioned in this site.
> 
> 
> https://bestcircularsawreviews.com/best-scroll-saw/


----------

